# Paper and lead cable 40 Kv G&W pothead



## Tin man (Feb 17, 2019)

Does anyone have experience building a lead cable to a G&W pothead? Looking for some info on the building of the stress cones and taping of the phases after the stress cone is installed. Our procedure is vague and looking for something that’s up to date.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You weren't planning on hand taping the stress cones, were you? I guess you could, depending on the application, but..............I wouldn't.

https://www.gwelec.com/easy-terminations-p-107-l-en.html


----------



## Tin man (Feb 17, 2019)

The stress cones are pre made and are rolled onto the cable phase. It’s the applying half lapped layers of polyester tape to build up the phases that I’m talking about. Very hard and time consuming. Wondering if anyone else built these with a different taping process or even using barrier tubes and heat shrinking to build?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Tin man said:


> The stress cones are pre made and are rolled onto the cable phase. It’s the applying half lapped layers of polyester tape to build up the phases that I’m talking about. Very hard and time consuming. Wondering if anyone else built these with a different taping process or even using barrier tubes and heat shrinking to build?


That is a one way I done and it was a old school methold to do use a lot of tapes to build up but for 40 KV that I havent done that level but 15 KV yuh from time to time I done it but it really eat up your time. ( I go about at least 30+ rolls of it per phase ) 

I try to order a stresscone in premade and useally come in cold shrink set up they work pretty good but just watch the cleaness on cable if you dont get perfect clean you may get some arc flash if not done right. 

Check with your supply house or rep to find out more on the modern cold shrinkwrap to fit on your cable for 40 KV class I think 3M and couple other company do make them


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

Call a qualified splicer, he won't try to do your job if you don't try to do his. MV terminations are not brain surgery, but they are a skill, and knowledge set that needs to properly learned and practiced to stay proficient.


----------

